
Conway Law(1967)-sys/app design is a copy of the org's structure that designs it - sztwiorok
http://www.melconway.com/Home/Conways_Law.html
======
sztwiorok
defined over half a decade ago and it is still up to date. I think many IT
organizations should seriously think about it

~~~
masonic

      half a decade ago
    

Did you mean half a _century_?

